# sentra distributor cap gasket



## ronrubero (Dec 4, 2009)

hey guys,
i have a 1994 sntra 1.6L and i am looking for the distributor cap gasket and the rubber blocks that fit into the distributor. the dealership says that i have to buy a new distributor at 400.00 bucks! the distributor works fine, i just need the gasket to keep moisture out. does anybody know were i can buy just the gasket? and or the rubber blocks?

thanks,
ron rubero


----------

